# Código estéreo Philips DC 349 1p



## Ivarcast (Jul 6, 2019)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en el grupo y ando necesitando una mano.
Suelo reparar todo lo que llega a mis manos y tengo siempre un proyecto abierto.
En este caso compré hace unos años un Renault megane, que venía con su estereo original pero no me gustaba, es por eso que se lo cambié.
Ahora bien hemos vendido el auto y me quedó el estereo el cual quiero colocar al auto de mi madre ya que se le descompuso el de ella, pero me pide el código.
A quien le vendí el megane me dice que no lo tiene en los papeles del estereo.
Ahí va mi consulta, se podrá sin tener que sacar la memoria y ponerla en un lector conseguir el código de dicho estereo.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hasta donde se, la fabrica te dice el codigo, llamando (quizas al servicio oficial) y dando datos como patente, codigo del vehiculo, y no se que mas. Me paso en un Honda Civic, llame a la Honda de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina, y me dieron el codigo.
De otra forma no se me ocurre


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 6, 2019)

Los radios de automovil, tienen un sistema "AntiTheft" el cual bloquean el radio cuando se desmonta SIN SEGUIR las instrucciones. Puede bloquearse la computadora del vehículo (con un indicador en el  tablero)  en el peor de los casos o en el mismo radio del automovil.

Soluciones:
En la guantera del vehículo, están las etiquetas del código de fábrica del vehiculo. Podes buscar ahi los 4 a 6 dígitos.
En el manual de usuario del vehículo esta el código de fábrica.
Como lo comenta el usuario @DJ T3  tener a la mano el numero de serie del radio de automovil, llamar a la subsidiaria y proporcionar los datos del dueño del vehículo. En el caso de los Honda, yo doy los datos del VIN del vehículo en la página web de HONDA Honda Radio / Navigation Code Retrieval and Reset Instructions  ellos en un correo responden el código de restablecimiento o de desbloqueo.  Se proporciona esa información y listo.

Para el ejemplo de lo que te digo:

Yo envío los datos del radio a Honda en la página web Honda Radio / Navigation Code Retrieval and Reset Instructions 



Luego recibo los datos de soporte de Honda por correo:



Y Listo... 



La otra forma, en electrónica, es Leer la EEPROM y hacele DUMP para averiguar el código, en algunos casos, solo basta con borrarla. Pero, peeero, hacer eso significa dañar el equipo si hay datos de calibración o antitheft... entonces ahí si lo convertís en pisapapeles.

Te recomiendo hacerle Dump a la EEPROM.


----------



## Ivarcast (Jul 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias por los mensajes, el auto es modelo 98 así que seguro voy a llamar a fábrica y ver que pasa ojalá tengamos suerte.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ya te dije, probá primero hacerle dump y con algun editor hexadecimal podes ver su contenido... Te recomiendo un lector de eeproms casero hecho con 2 transistores y unas pocas resistencias, el editor hexadecimal te puede dar luz de los códigos... Nada pierdes con intentar


----------



## Scooter (Jul 7, 2019)

¿En serio entre varias decenas de KB vas a distinguir los códigos?

Yo me declaro absolutamente incapaz.

Si pudiera ver varias eproms de equipos idénticos, lo mismo por comparación veía algo.
Con una sola muestra no lo veo viable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2019)

Hay algún post que trata de ésto . . .  y creo recordar que el código estaba en un renglón específico tipo anteúltimo . . .


----------



## Scooter (Jul 7, 2019)

Bueno, si se conoce la estructura de la EEPROM de antemano entonces... ¡¡¡Menuda M de sistema de seguridad!!!


----------



## Ivarcast (Jul 7, 2019)

Buenas a todos y gracias por la preocupación, destape el estereo y no logro dar con la memoria de 8 pines si tengo el código de barra con la numeración del estereo  pero no sé si eso podrá ayudar en algo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 7, 2019)

No he visto ningún philips "moderno" pero algunos autoradios, como pioneer y otras marcas, la memoria la llevan dentro del sintonizador.

¿Has visto esto y esto otro?  

Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 8, 2019)

Es más fácil de lo que crees, se ven a simple vista, tal como dijo DosMetros... Está en una línea específica. hay una empresa y una Web "DumontService" que es argentina y te muestra los diagramas, los códigos universales y dónde está la eeprom...



Scooter dijo:


> ¿En serio entre varias decenas de KB vas a distinguir los códigos?
> 
> Yo me declaro absolutamente incapaz.
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes la Web:
codigos estereos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Pues menuda M de seguridad


----------



## Ivarcast (Jul 14, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por la preocupación, sinceramente pensé en dar por terminado el tema y comprar otro estereo pero decidi seguir adelante, más como un desafío que otra cosa, así que cualquier novedad lo sabrán.


----------

